

Google & Facebook might completely disappear in the next 5 years - bootload
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/04/30/heres-why-google-and-facebook-might-completely-disappear-in-the-next-5-years/print/

======
googoobaby
Probably to be replaced by something worse still. I'm already feeling
nostalgic about Microsoft who only wanted my money without choice.

